# Greatland AC and Unite BLDC Motor system



## Ravishankar (Jan 26, 2009)

Hello members

I am contemplating over the purchase of an Greatland (www.glelec.com) 10KW AC motor+controller system. The competitive product is a Unite BLDC motor (7.5 KW one) from Chennic. So its between these two. For the 700kg FIAT Uno that I am planning to convert the first one is adequate, the second would be slightly underpowered. 

But apart from this, I would like your experiences of these two systems, if anyone has used them and comments on making a good choice..!

Thanks in advance..


----------

